# Need opinions on color for rear bumper inlay



## dave1 (Feb 22, 2015)

Hi guys, I just purchased a 06 spice red and I'm going to purchase from Grafxwerks the rear bumper inlay. I was going to get the liquidome because its suppose to be sturdier and easier to apply. I don't see spice red listed as a color, what would be a good color to get for the inlay ? They have a dark red option but I'm afraid that wouldn't be a good match. I was thinking metallic burgundy or metallic silver? Any thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## Dayton937 (Feb 26, 2015)

Its your personal preference really. Most people paint the lower insert in gloss black. The inlay itself can be body color matching, chrome/stainless, or pulse/torrid red. 

You say they don't have spice red listed but I think he does have a note somewhere mentioning the closest match. It also wouldn't hurt to email him. He's done custom stuff for me at little/no upcharge. 

Personally I like having the same 3 colors on all sides of the car. For my PBM:
Front: Black & Red arrowheads, black car, gray grilles, dark tinted headlight armor
Sides: Gray (hyper black) wheels, red calipers, black paint & dark tint
Rear: PBM color-matched lower insert, red inlay, black/red arrowheads, 06 tails, smoke gray plate shield

Again, personal preference

Liquidome is worth the money for application, longevity, and appearance.


----------



## dave1 (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks for the reply good advise


----------



## DEX (Feb 12, 2015)

Grafxwerks Liquidome is definitely the way to go regardless of color. Not only are they stronger, they are much easier and predictable to install. I have PBM SAP and went w a gray that matched the grill insert frames on the front.


----------

